# Looking for some guidance on crafting for an Oysterman



## KDuncan (Jan 30, 2017)

So I'm getting some good feedback on my first set of skinner/hunters (pass outs and "tell me what you think" knives) and the wedding gift (western butcher and serving/carver set) I made for a couple had a great showing over the Christmas Holiday- so I think my chops are getting better than "made for personal use only."

That being said- I am truly only learning the scope of this hobby- I have a LOOOONG way to go. Long story short- I have relied on the archives and some feedback from here and it is well worth it. Thank you KKF!

OK so I was approached by a friend who does a lot... I mean a LOT of oystering up on the Eastern Shore of VA- his complaint is the blades he uses are dull fast, and he cant seem to pry open the shells with the "little stubbies" as he calls traditional oyster knives. They use a blade similar to a "Briddel" oyster knife- a long finger-width blade that tapers with a rounded tip. That was the Google search image he said looked similar)

Anyone have any knowledge of these type of Oyster knives?

Oystermen where he's from don't open the shell from the hinge- they tap and pry from the front lip of the shell. Please don't ask why they do it that way (I made that mistake already).

So I have some tungsten HSS blanks at .750 wide and .125 thick- Thinking a 4 inch length with a teardrop profile with the "spine" edge of the blade being brought to a dull point (If you think teardrop- the rounded portion is brought to a wedge shape/dull) and the thinner portion of the teardrop being sharpened.

These HSS blanks are already hardened so grinding would be a PITA but I have access to a few things that may help...

Looking for feedback/thoughts/chuckles and general advice before I try this...


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 30, 2017)

I don't know anything about oyster knives, but I did find this webpage pretty cool, http://www.oysters.us/oyster-knives.html


----------



## jessf (Jan 30, 2017)

Tungsten HSS might be too brittle to be used in a prying motion. I may be wrong but i would look into that.


----------



## KDuncan (Jan 30, 2017)

Milk.... That's an awesome reference thank you.

Jessef I'm basing it on what I put the hacksaw blade through to get it to snap... It held well in twisting/torque motion.


----------



## jessf (Jan 31, 2017)

Have at it then.


----------

